
A New Look and Feel for Uber - pbathala
https://newsroom.uber.com/celebrating-cities-a-new-look-and-feel-for-uber/
======
achr2
Wow, this is painful. Definitely an early contender for worst rebrand of 2016.
The video, oy-vey, pretentious does not begin to describe it. Their logo
represents bits and atoms? What?.. but, why?

~~~
capkutay
This might be one of the worst rebrands I've ever seen. They totally conceded
something prominent for something that looks like a freelance logo-designer's
general 'hey I design logos' generic portfolio item.

------
wodenokoto
This somehow reminded me of the leaked Pepsi logo redesign presentation.

------
ratfacemcgee
on iOS, at a glance, the new app icon looks like an app when its updating.
When i look at my home screen really quick, i see it out of the corner of my
eye and think its updating.

------
shrell
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia8OKMlqxLs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia8OKMlqxLs)

------
kylehotchkiss
So many broken SVGs!

------
untilHellbanned
WTF. 50B down the drain.

~~~
hellbanner
Mind explaining what's so terrible about their design?

~~~
untilHellbanned
Too abstract.

